# Side-scan pic of I-10 bridge rubble (pile 1)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I posted it in the "Wrecks and Reefs" group here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-pic-i-10-bridge-rubble-pile-1-a-86575/


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That's awesome!! Thanks for posting.


----------

